# Introducing the Gesshin 1000/6000 Combo Stone



## JBroida

Introducing the Gesshin 1000/6000 Combo Stone
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-1/gesshin-toishi/gesshin-1000-6000-combo-stone.html#







The Gesshin 1000/6000 combo stone is the best combination stone I've ever used. Combo stones are often known for putting together mediocore quality stones, often in a smaller than normal size. When we decided to make this stone, we took two amazing full-size stones and put them together. The 1000 grit side of this is the same as our Gesshin Grit Extra Large Sharpening Stone. It is a great Nakato (middle stone). Like this rest of the Gesshin stones, I have been testing this one for quite some time now. This stone is a new addition to our lineup. As a soaking stone, it has great feedback, cuts fast, has great tactile feedback, and works well on a variety of steels. Its a medium hardness stone that can work up mud pretty easily. It also happens to be pretty dish resistant. The 6000 grit side is a very fast cutter, muddy, works well on all types of steel, and leaves a very nice finish.

This stone is great for single bevel and double bevel knives alike... from normal sharpening to uraoshi, to koba (microbevels), to hamaguri edges this stone is a great all around stone. If you're looking for a one-stone setup, maybe even something to keep at work, this is your stone.

This stone should be soaked for about 5-10 minutes before use. It can be used as a splash and go, but it really does much better with a short soak. It can be stored in water with no problems. If you do leave your stone in water, please change the water regularly. When drying out this stone or any others, do so out of the sunlight in a well-ventilated area.

Measurements:
205×73×50&#13212;
1518g


----------



## wenus2

Very nice. Congrats on another new entry into the market!


----------



## Canadian

A high quality combo-stone is long overdue. 

Is the 6000 grit side thinner than the 1000 grit side?


----------



## JBroida

Canadian said:


> A high quality combo-stone is long overdue.
> 
> Is the 6000 grit side thinner than the 1000 grit side?



a little bit, but its still a full size finishing stone... the 1k side is just larger than normal... i promise some real pics soon. I had a few people try the stone in the store today and everyone loves it so far.


----------



## Canadian

JBroida said:


> a little bit, but its still a full size finishing stone... the 1k side is just larger than normal... i promise some real pics soon. I had a few people try the stone in the store today and everyone loves it so far.



That's a good thing. Most often the lower grit stones wears faster...

I'm excited about this stone!


----------



## JBroida

for what its worth, the 1k side is about 28mm thick and the 6k side is about 22mm thick. Thats "full size", no?


----------



## ThEoRy

Jon can you tell us a bit more about the 6k side? It's not simply the Gesshin 6k splash and go slapped on the 1k.


----------



## JBroida

no... its something different. Its a fast cutting, creamy feeling stone with nice tactile feedback. It leaves a smooth well polished finish (not quite as bright at our 6k splash and go), but with nice contrast for jigane and hagane. Its a bit harder than the 1k side of the stone, but still soft feeling. I'll try to make a video or take some pictures of the mud and results soon.


----------



## jgraeff

awesome have been waiting for this a great option to carry at work.


----------



## ThEoRy

Yeah I may have to get this for work as well.


----------



## jgraeff

i was hoping for others as well like the 2k/8k combo or 600/6k any others in the works jon? splash and go to? id like to add one to my collection but splash n go i may wait for.


----------



## mhlee

jgraeff said:


> i was hoping for others as well like the 2k/8k combo or 600/6k any others in the works jon? splash and go to? id like to add one to my collection but splash n go i may wait for.



I tried this stone out yesterday. It's as Jon described. Frankly, I was extremely impressed by the 1k side of the stone (I'd never used it before). It's relatively hard (to me) for a 1k stone, but is very smooth, fast cutting, but (to me) the most amazing thing was the level of finish. It was excellent on single bevel knives. I wasn't able to do a side by side comparison, but it had, based on my initial observation, a better finish than either my King 1000 or King 1200 on single bevel knives.

And, although it's not a splash and go, it was ready to go with about a 5 minute soak. It also wasn't a thirsty stone. Although I didn't buy it, because I have 3 other stones between 1k and 2k, and I'm waiting for other of Jon's higher grit stones to become available again, I was really, really tempted to buy it because both sides are really good, and I've been looking for a smaller set up for home. It's also a HUGE stone.


----------



## jgraeff

mhlee said:


> I tried this stone out yesterday. It's as Jon described. Frankly, I was extremely impressed by the 1k side of the stone (I'd never used it before). It's relatively hard (to me) for a 1k stone, but is very smooth, fast cutting, but (to me) the most amazing thing was the level of finish. It was excellent on single bevel knives. I wasn't able to do a side by side comparison, but it had, based on my initial observation, a better finish than either my King 1000 or King 1200 on single bevel knives.
> 
> And, although it's not a splash and go, it was ready to go with about a 5 minute soak. It also wasn't a thirsty stone. Although I didn't buy it, because I have 3 other stones between 1k and 2k, and I'm waiting for other of Jon's higher grit stones to become available again, I was really, really tempted to buy it because both sides are really good, and I've been looking for a smaller set up for home. It's also a HUGE stone.



good to know i still think i will pick one up to have in my bag, just curious how much does it weigh?


----------



## wenus2

jgraeff said:


> i was hoping for others as well like ... 600/6k ... splash n go i may wait for.


This.

I thought maybe I was the only one.
More soaker options are nice, but a single stone splash and go combo would be handy. Especially for taking with.


----------



## wenus2

jgraeff said:


> good to know i still think i will pick one up to have in my bag, just curious how much does it weigh?


It says 1518g, which is about 3 1/3 lb.


----------



## jgraeff

thats a tad heavy but i may look into it haven't been on the website yet will look today thanks!


----------



## kostantinos

That could be the perfect combo for a beginner i think my cooks gonna love this one .


----------



## Matus

This looks like a very interesting stone. How does it compare to existing Gesshin stones - in the 1k - 6k range?


----------



## JBroida

Finally some pictures (and i'll do my best to get a video soon)...


----------



## skiajl6297

I have the Gesshin 4k. I can see the utility in a 1k stone - but I am wondering if it makes more sense to just buy a low grit stone and stop with my 4k? What added value does a 6K finish bring for a home cook on mostly double beveled knives?

Also, I have been considering a DMT option for lower grits around 1k equivalent - any thoughts on merit of just using a DMT for coarse work, going direct to Gesshin 4k and stopping there (with stropping)? Or does a 6k option really provide added value in the kitchen? I am still a beginner sharpener, with a modest kit.

Long way of saying, I am very curious about this product, and LOVE my Gesshin 4k, and LOVE shopping from Jon - just curious about practical use in my world. Thanks for insight!


----------



## Matus

Jon, it looks nice. I just wanted to say that it indeed makes sense to make the 1k side thicker (and it could be even more thick relatively to the 6k) as the 1k is the stone that mostly does most of the work while the 6k just takes over the stropping and polishing. At least that is my very fresh experience with a different 1k/6k combination stone.


----------

